# Lion - magic mouse vs magic trackpad



## ibonhomme (1 Août 2011)

Hello everybody.

Mon macbook blanc early 2009 (nouvellement classé antiquité) et fraichement Lionisé, vient d'épouser un écran de 27" et un clavier sans fil. Du coup, le MB étant fermé, la souris ou le trackpad deviennent obligatoires.

Ma mighty mouse commence à se faire vieille avec sa molette à fonctionnement aléatoire.

D'où le titre du sujet. J'hésite entre les 2 et ne prendrais pas les 2. Non, non. 

Alors si certains ont des avis plus ou moins tranchés et argumentés sur la question... je suis tout ouïe.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## rudeboyfred (1 Août 2011)

Je dirais si tu ne dois en choisir qu'un : magic mouse. J'ai personnellement acheté un trackpad pour mon imac en complément du magic mouse (pour lion !) et très franchement à l'usage la mouse est plus efficace, il te manque globalement que l'accès à mission control (mais le raccourci clavier F3 est déjà très bien !) et launchpad (idem tu te cree un raccourci clavier dans mon cas F5). 
Je ne dis pas que j'aime pas le trackpad loin de là, avec les nouvelles gestuelles le terme "magic" prends tout son sens mais cela fait gros gadget donc pas indispensable. Aussi si tu es joueur même petit (comme moi) oublie le trackpad. Dernier argument, je trouve que le clic du magic trackpad est un peu "dur" et tu es obligé de cliquer vers le bas du pad (si tu as l'occase de l'essayer).
Ceci n'est que mon avis donc subjectif. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h06 ----------

j'edit : mission control est faisable a la souris avec un double tapotement (pas clic) à deux doigts, mais bof le clavier devient plus simple je crois !


----------



## ibonhomme (2 Août 2011)

Merci pour l'avis. Pour ma part, je ne suis pas du tout gamer. Du coup, ce n'est pas un point important pour moi. Par contre un peu de retouche photo et montage video.

PS : j'utilise les coins actifs pour mission control et l'affichage du bureau


----------



## rudeboyfred (2 Août 2011)

pour les retouches photo le trackpad te permet de faire des zooms et des rotations par contre pour le reste pas top pense... c' est vrai que moi j'ai les deux et du coup c'est assez complémentaire. Mais concernant le budget çà fait mal : 140 (moi j'ai eu la souris avec l'achat de l'imac) ! Par contre pour montage vidéo çà doit se valoir non ? j'avoue que je suis pas assez expert, j'utilise qu'imovie j'ai fais plusieurs montages, mais pas avec trackpad. J'imagine que cela doit être chaud pour la sélection des clips dans les rushs (précision) avec le trackpad.
Donc j'appuie mon vote : souris !

D'autres personnes pour argumenter ?


----------



## lycosxy (5 Août 2011)

Pour avoir essayé les deux, je suis complétement convaincu par le trackpad. Tout est intuitif et rapide. On gagne en productivité grâce aux gestes multi touch.
La souris Apple est trop plate et lourde à mon goût, ce n'est pas agréable de travailler avec à cause de la position de la main.
Après, c'est une question de goût, le mieux serait d'essayer en magasin !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2011)

J'ai les 2 : Magic Mouse et Magic Trackpad.

Certes le Magic Trackpad est bien pratique pour certaines choses mais pour le reste je préfère quand même utiliser ma Magic Mouse qui reste mon périphérique de pointage principal.


----------



## herszk (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour.
J'ai, moi aussi, les deux, mais j'ai depuis longtemps mis la magic mouse au placard. La trackpad, associée à BTT permet une multitude de gestes dont je ne peux plus me passer, surtout avec l'arrivée de Lion.


----------



## ibonhomme (9 Août 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses. acquisition demain d'une magic mouse à tarif assez réduit. Donc qui sait ? je finirais peut être par avoir les 2....


----------

